
Amgen to buy Dezima Pharma for $1.5B - the-dude
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/amgen-to-buy-dezima-signs-pact-with-xencor--update-20150916-00647
======
the-dude
Here is an European unicorn. Dezima was founded in 2012.

